# Empire Builder Trip Report



## Chi_Train_Fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all, I'm posting my Empire Builder trip report from October 2009 in three parts. Tonight I'm posting part one, the following nights I'll post parts two and three!

Empire Builder Trip Report Part 1 of 3

Cheers,

David Z


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 21, 2009)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> Hello all, I'm posting my Empire Builder trip report from October 2009 in three parts. Tonight I'm posting part one, the following nights I'll post parts two and three!
> Empire Builder Trip Report Part 1 of 3
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Good job, I just rode this route two weeks ago, seems like Im riding with you! Look forward to the rest of the trip, thanks!


----------



## DET63 (Dec 4, 2009)

From the link in the OP:



> Since I had my radio turned on I could hear the chatter between several Amtrak trains and the “glasshouse”. One of the first communications I heard while waiting for departure was between the engineer of our train and the glasshouse. He reported that the fireman’s side windshield wiper wasn’t operating. The glasshouse answered back that they thought we could make it without until LaCrosse. I wonder if there is someone who can repair something like that there or they were hopeful the rain would end then? Not long after the diesel shop called the glasshouse to report that they were going to replace the wiper motor on AMTK 2 which was the lead locomotive of our train. Awhile later the conductor of our train made a public address that we were waiting for a replacement windshield wiper. It was nice to see that someone was keeping everyone informed. Twenty-three minutes late, we departed at 2:38 p.m.


Questions:


I've seen YouTube videos of Amtrak trains in the rain with only the engineer's wiper turned on. Is it really necessary to even have the wiper on the other side?

If it really was necessary to have two wipers, wouldn't it have been better to switch the engines around, and let the second unit lead, especially since they usually run "elephant-style," rather than back-to-back? Or did the second engine also have defective wipers?


----------



## Agent X (Dec 6, 2009)

There is a crazy amount of logistics involved with changing locomotives around. Not just as simple as picking up a locomotive swapping it around like you could on a model railroad!! The power cables would have to be disconnected, the air turned off, the HEP cut to the body of the train (with the result of no electricity), and the actual coupling/uncoupling action. Then the mamnpower as there would most likely be two engineers and a conductor needed to make this move happen. (yard crew different than a road crew, and aren't they already busy in the yard???) Then at least one, perhaps two people on the ground to disconnect the HEP cables between the locomotives and the and train and then to reconnect them once re-coupled. Coordination with the "Glass House" would be requied as to which trackes to use for your switching. Even though it may not be a busy time then, again...easier said than done. Once this 45 min - 1 hour has passed and the train has been re-coupled together, stretched twice, the power cables reconnected, a brake test is required before the train can move an inch. Hopefully, (probably not) the new orders for the train have arrived that replaced the previous set indicating the new lead locomitive number. If you've been involved at all with railroading as an employee...this is not something to be take lightly and is NOT a simple "pen and ink change" Now...once underway (FINALLY!!) you're gonna encounter all sorts of freight trains that are on every bit of a tight (or tighter) schedule than a passenger train is and then who is gonna go first? Haven't we all noticed that when a passenger train is late it all too often gets more later?

Is there alot that has to be done? Yes!! The powers that be made the correct decision that day and replacing the wiper motor (easy in/easy out) was the only viable alternative. I think that a mere 23min late start was pretty good.

Again, it sounds to easy to simply swap the locomitives around or replace it with another. And I'm sure that most of the passengers onboard woulda thought the same thing. However, things are rarely as easy as they sound, right? For someone that is on the "outside looking in" can not always see the full picture and all the details required to complete the process. Prior to my capacity now, I had spent 8+ years within the airline industry and can share many of the views from the "other side" of air travel...but that's another story for another message board.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice report. Forgot I was at work, and was starting to think about which seating I would like in the diner. I think I'll take the 5:30 please.


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoa, getting caught up in work stuff... Finally have finished and posted part 2.

Empire Builder Trip Report Part 2 of 3

Cheers,

David Z


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Dec 8, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Nice report. Forgot I was at work, and was starting to think about which seating I would like in the diner. I think I'll take the 5:30 please.


Haha, why do you think I write these reports? It's like taking another trip for free.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 8, 2009)

Great trip report. I also was surprised to find an up-stairs lounge attendant on #7 on 12/3 and even more so on an almost empty #8 on 12/5


----------



## DET63 (Dec 9, 2009)

Some of the rigamarole involved in switching engines around sounds like a lot of BS. I can understand the safety checks and mechanical issues, but I don't think they would add that much to the time, though I suppose it would also depend on where the change was made. If it was at a crew-change point, where the train might have arrived early due to generous padding, much of the most serious business could be taken care of without too much of a delay resulting. If it was at a stop-and-go station, where little or no dwell time exists in the schedule, then I could see where the switching procedures could cause some delays and inconvenience.

I recall reading someone's travelogue (not here, though) of an experience on the CZ at Denver, where the engineer reportedly refused to accept the engine he'd been assigned due to a cracked windshield. This was back in the days of hopper toilets, so the passengers on board had to hold their water (and everything else, presumably) while the locomotive change was made.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 9, 2009)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report. Forgot I was at work, and was starting to think about which seating I would like in the diner. I think I'll take the 5:30 please.
> ...



Another nice escape from work. Right now i am reaching for the the time table to see how the three hour delay will affect us. Looks like a daylight run from Wenatchee to Seattle. LOL


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chi Amtrak fan . . . looks like you don't live far from me. I live near thorndale red line stop.


----------



## Agent X (Dec 10, 2009)

DET63: If you feel like that there is some BS with the switching of locomotives around, then so be it.

However, one should never be critical of something that they've no experience within. I say this soundly as i know that you've not worked as a locomotive engineer, conductor, or railroad mechanical to make that statement. There is nothing that I stated that is anything less than factual. This is not a HO scale model railroad. Perhaps you may take a scanner and spend some time around the Chicago yards, or any other busy rail-yard facility. When things are rushed, short cuts are taken, people will get hurt or killed. Ask ANY train-crew employee how long it would take to complete that move.


----------

